# keeping busy



## Kate Westcoast (Sep 27, 2015)

"
From trying to plant trees in northern BC, to living with 6 boys in hometown and working on a farm (20km bicycle commute each way) here in the fraser valley, these are some of the highlights of my summer.

Looking at memory porn is always something I like to do before moving on to the next chapter of my life. Thursday I leave to go on the shortest bike tour ever of 800km around the Fraser Canyon, come home for thanksgiving dinner, and leave the next day to drive 1400km to our new home near Stewart BC to work for the winter and maybe summer at the Last Frontier Heliskiing Resort. I hope to get Hyder-ized on my 23rd birthday to mask my 20th birthday screech-in in St.John's Newfoundland...
what a fucking trip this life has been so far i am so excited to keep on riding!


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice pictures, I hope your upcoming adventures are even better than those in your past.


----------



## outlawloose (Sep 27, 2015)

Love memory porn, even of someone elses memories. I guess thats like voyeurism memory porn?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 27, 2015)

outlawloose said:


> voyeurism memory porn



It's a new thing. 

People are into it. ::bookworm::::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Tude (Sep 28, 2015)

There you are - haven't seen/heard from you in a while - Good to see you!! Always speak highly of you for your bicycling exploits!


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Sep 28, 2015)

Tude said:


> There you are - haven't seen/heard from you in a while - Good to see you!! Always speak highly of you for your bicycling exploits!


Will try and remember to post some photos from the latest bike ride


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 1, 2015)

Awe, the puppies <3
Looks like some grand times! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so jealous, as I'm very bored and frustrated with where I'm sitting, right now. Keep us updated on the fun!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 22, 2016)

Those pictures of the boys are gorgeous- looks like you actually captured their essences, as cheesy as that may sound. Haha.


----------

